# CBS Teams With Sony Streaming & Unveils Online News



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From Deadline Hollywood:



> The network joins its corporate cousin Viacom in agreeing to provide programming for Sony's planned linear TV streaming service. As a newcomer, it will pay "higher subscription fees than what we've ever been paid before," CEO Les Moonves told analysts in a conference call to discuss Q3 earnings. He adds that Sony and other broadband services "will help expand the universe of opportunities for companies like CBS that make the best programming.&#8230; More deals along these lines are coming soon."
> 
> The CEO also confirmed that he's about to introduce CBSN, an online news service that's been long discussed at the company. It won't have "the costs associated with a cable news network. This service will provide programming 24/7 to a whole new audience&#8230; We are following our viewers with CBS content wherever they are." CBS shares are up 2.9% post market following the announcements.


----------



## john262 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm getting CBSN on my Roku as we speak. It's in HD and it's great for we cord cutters who missed not having access to a 24 hr news channel. Now we do.


----------

